# Losi micro t Sprint car bodies!!!!



## psbej (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey good news everyone, I think i found a new supplier for the center section of the bodies. So pretty soon I should have complete body set available for sale. The cost will be around 15 bucks plus 2.50 shipping. The kit will include a top wing,front wing,body sides,and tail tank. PM me if your interested.


----------



## psbej (Aug 14, 2008)

Here is a pic of the body.


----------



## Dneub50 (Mar 25, 2013)

That is awesome. How can I get one?


----------

